# Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?



## Ich_halt224 (1. August 2007)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich werde demnächst zu einem anderem Internet (und Telefon) Anbieter wechseln und natürlich ist dazwischen eine Leerlaufzeit.

In dieser Leerlaufzeit habe ich allerdings das DSL-Signal, das bleibt die ganze Zeit bestehen.
Nun suche ich einen Internetanbieter, von dem ich nur die Zugangsdaten bekomme, also bei dem ich nur für den Zugang, nicht für das DSL usw zahlen muss.

Am besten wäre, wenn ich bei diesem möglichst schnell die Zugangsdaten bekomme und dort auch nach einer kurzen Zeit wieder kündigen kann, es sollen eben nur Zugangsdaten zur Überbrückung der Leerlaufzeit sein, damit ich auch in dieser Zeit ins Internet kann.

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Tipps!


----------



## chklein (1. August 2007)

Hier findest du einige DSL-by-Call Angebote:

http://www.telespiegel.de/dsl/dsl-by-call.html


----------



## Ich_halt224 (1. August 2007)

Danke aber du hast mich leider falsch verstanden, ich suche keinen DSL-by-Call-Anbieter sondern einen Anbieter, bei dem ich ganz normale Zugangsdaten bekomme für eine DSL-Flatrate. DSL-Signal ist ja schon vorhanden, brauche also nur die Zugangsdaten, damit ich über das Netzt dieses Anbieters dann online gehen kann.


----------



## schutzgeist (3. August 2007)

Ich hatte mal eine zeitlang die DSL flat von lycos. Klappte alles problemlos.
Les dich bei Lycos am besten mal ein, wie das mit den Kündigungsfristen ist.


----------

